# quick fix



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

i need to get back to benidorm to clear my head from London towns troubles lol does anyone know of cheap hotels i have found a flight thats about 60 pounds for 29th April for 9 days and the hotels are coming up near on 200 pounds i need a cheap break from reality lol


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Senorita said:


> i need to get back to benidorm to clear my head from *London towns troubles *lol does anyone know of cheap hotels i have found a flight thats about 60 pounds for 29th April for 9 days and the hotels are coming up near on 200 pounds i need a cheap break from reality lol


Troubles nah surely not ? its a happy place full of content people


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Senorita said:


> i need to get back to benidorm to clear my head from London towns troubles lol does anyone know of cheap hotels i have found a flight thats about 60 pounds for 29th April for 9 days and the hotels are coming up near on 200 pounds i need a cheap break from reality lol


Don't know if this helps but I found it too bloody amazing for words!


*Cheap hotel accommodation. *


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

i looked and it was coming up 400 pounds thank you anyways..yes boring old london what a boreeeee haha


----------

